# Onkyo BD-SP809 THX Certified Blu-ray player



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

07/07/11 - UPPER SADDLE RIVER, NJ (7/7/11) -- Onkyo, a leading specialist in hi-fi and home theater, has announced the release of the BD-SP809, the company’s new top-of-the-line THX® Certified Blu-ray Disc player. The BD-SP809 handles a wide range of disc media, includes sophisticated home-network functionality that supports one of the more recent developments in home entertainment, video on demand (VOD).
As well as playing the latest 3D-encoded Blu-ray Discs, the BD-SP809 plays virtually all the major types of CD and DVD—including those encoded with popular compressed formats such as DivX HD, MP3, and WMA. Furthermore, it features a USB port that enables users to play audio and video files from a USB mass storage device.

Owners with a local network set-up in their home can use the BD-SP809 to incorporate videos, music, and photos sent from a DLNA 1.5-certified media server. By enabling users to integrate their computer-based content with their home theater systems, this feature promotes greater convergence in home entertainment.

The Onkyo BD-SP809 video-on-demand capabilities allow consumers to stream movies and TV shows directly to their TVs in HD- or SD-quality video through the Netflix, Blockbuster, Film Fresh, and VUDU services.

Video sources played through the BD-SP809 are rendered with superb image quality. Onboard Qdeo™ technology from Marvell ensures pristine deinterlacing, noise-reduction, and 1080p upscaling. Meanwhile, the player’s twin HDMI® outputs allow users to switch easily between two displays, such as a main TV for casual viewing and a projector for movies and sports.

The BD-SP809 supports high-definition audio formats in the form of DTS-HD Master Audio™ and Dolby® TrueHD. The integrity of these lossless formats is preserved by the player’s high-precision clock and by a construction design that incorporates separate blocks for video/audio circuitry and a vibration-reducing top cover.

The BD-SP809 has been THX® certified in recognition of its superior build quality, versatile functionality, and high performance levels. Onkyo presents it as an ideal playback source to complement the company’s popular A/V receivers and home-theater speaker packages.

The Onkyo BD-SP809 will be available in August with a suggested retail price of $599.

Source


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
That looks quite promising. I am such a big fan of Marvell's Qdeo after using it with my OPPO BDP-93. I am so glad that Onkyo is using this VP in both their new BDP's and AVR's. Also, it is great they have finally changed their Industrial Design.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Almadacr (May 5, 2011)

I would love to do a side by side with the OPPO , for 600$ ?????


----------



## robsong (Apr 3, 2010)

Anyone get this player yet.


----------



## allan0210 (Mar 7, 2012)

I have just ordered one should get it mid week


----------



## bxbigpipi (Feb 2, 2012)

So how is the player? Do you like it? What is the build like? Are you happy with your purchase? Let us know! We are waiting to hear from you!


----------

